# Emmie Is Under The Weather



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

My 15 month old puppy is under the weather. Last weekend Emmie started acting lethargic and did not eat dinner Mon-Wed this week and then yesterday and today she hasn’t eaten at all. She’s drinking water and doesn’t seem to be in pain but all she wants to do is sleep. This is a big departure from her normal behavior, which is high energy. I took her to the vet this morning and her bloodwork came back negative, she doesn’t have a fever, and she didn’t mind him examining her. Here are tests the vet ran:

•	Chemistry 17
•	Complete Blood Count
•	Electrolytes
•	sNAP cPL Lipase Test

He gave me Hill’s i/d canned dog food to feed her for the next 3-4 days but she’s shown no interest in it. Next step is possibly an x-ray tomorrow to see if she has a blockage but I just don’t know. She’s not one to eat a bunch of stuff on the ground or get into trash so I have no idea what she could have eaten that’s made her sick (assuming it’s food-related).

Has anyone else ever experienced anything like this with their furbaby?

-Jeanne


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry to hear this Jeanne, yeah the vet will have to look further. Keep us posted


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope your baby is feeling better real soon.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Feel better Emmie!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Poor poor pup! 

Does she have a cough or the sniffles? 
Bama had no appetite when we got her and wasn't gaining weight like she should...the vet said the puppy cough made her nose too stuffy to smell her food, so she had no interest in it...just like when humans get colds and lose their appetite. 

Did your doc suggest putting food in her mouth? Or to try a nutrition supplement like Puppy-Cal?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

is she having any urinary issues? peeing more frequently or anything that you've noticed?
Did the vet do a urinalysis? Tillie was very lethargic for weeks and was trembling, snapping at the kids, it was totally out of character for her... and THEN she started peeing on the beds. It was her ONLY way of telling me something was wrong. She had crystals and a horrible UTI that took several months and different antibiotics to clear up.
All that to say... next time you go in, ask about having a urinalysis done, if nothing else, to at least rule that out.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes. It’s baffling because she hasn’t coughed or vomited, and there’s been no diarrhea or excessive peeing or trembling. Her only symptoms are lack of appetite and lethargy. However, this evening was the first time she seemed like she was reluctant to pee, and she’s hardly pooped this week. I also know she’s not feeling well because she’s on the bed next to me and barking dogs on a video I’m watching haven’t caused her to bark back, which is what she usually does. I’m definitely concerned. I will ask the vet about a urinalysis tomorrow so we can rule out UTI. -Jeanne


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

poor baby. I would hope by today you can get to the bottom of all this. Have you tried chicken?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Yesterday morning I gave Emmie some bites of chicken and she ate a little but then didn't eat the rest of the day/evening. The vet wants me to feed her a bland diet with Hill's i/d. This morning she wouldn't eat out of her bowl but I did get her to eat a little of the canned food out of my hand. Now she just wants to curl up in my lap. I like it but it means she's not feeling well since she's normally an independent (and sassy) little girl who doesn't snuggle in my lap much.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry Emmie isn't feeling well. I hope the vet can figure out what's going on soon.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Sending you hugs and licks hope things improve soon!


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

If there isn't any blockage after the x-ray and blood work is okay....here is a recipe that I cook for mine when they are having tummy trouble or under the weather and its seems to really help them get back on track.

I cook one organic chicken breast in some spring water, and I add 1/4 cup of brown rice (fully cooked), 1/2 of a small sweet potato (chopped) or 1/4 cup of pumpkin depending on what I have. It makes a nice broth and I feed them just a couple of tablespoons throughout the day....within a day or two they are usually back to normal.

Hope things are better soon....keep us posted!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hoping for good news.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

No blockage. Emmie is a little bit better this evening. She just licked (not chewed) her favorite bone for a couple of minutes and fetched some toys. She seems more like herself though she's back to napping. I'm hoping she'll eat and poop later and then I'll feel she's truly on the mend. I'm following up with the vet again tomorrow. He told me earlier that he's had some other dog patients recently with similar symptoms - no appetite or energy, IV fluids required, and then improvement after a few days. Thanks again for all your kind words. -Jeanne


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hope you continue to see improvement each day! Poor little girl  It's so hard to see our babies sick.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been reading your thread, glad t hear Emmie is feeling a little better. Give us an update on how she's feeling today, and if you got any potty action!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Good news - Emmie peed and pooped last night and seemed a little more like her normal self this morning. Bad news - she didn't eat last night and barely ate this morning, but the worst is she just threw up in the car, which she hasn't done since her first car ride over a year ago (4/7/12). She sounded like she was choking so I drove immediately to a vet hospital in my neighborhood but they had closed an hour ago. She stopped the wheezing/gagging sounds and now we're at home and she's sleeping on the couch. I'm going to email her vet to see what he thinks.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie resting on the couch with her favorite toys.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Awww...what a sweet girl, so sorry she's sick  I hope she feels better soon


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

AH,she does look a little sorry for herself.Bless her.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better Emmie.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

What was in her throw-up? Was it foul-smelling, mucous, look lik coffe grounds? Sorry, i am a nurse  Hope she is all better soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you have a large university vet hospital you can get to? If this were my dog, I'd be making an appointment for her to be seen by an Board Certified Internist. This has gone on too long for me to be comfortable with it!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sending healing wishes to Emmie.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

We're at the emergency vet right now. Emmie was super lethargic at home and still not eating but is acting like she feels great at the vet. Maybe she's just depressed by the weather because it was supposed to be sunny today but it's another rainy day in Seattle. Haha. The vet is concerned because she's lost 1 pound in a week. She's getting blood drawn and some IV fluids and will have an ultrsound tomorrow.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hope you get to the heart of this. Hugs.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Just wondering, if its an emergency vet why are they waiting till tomorrow to do an ultrasound? Sorry dont mean to offend, some vets just make me crazy. When our Thor was sick , when we finally got him to a vet that would listen , they did xray then ultrasound within 30 minutes of our arrival. I now use them as my vet even though they are further away. Prayers for Emmie!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and Emmie. Hope the ultrasound gives you some answers.:angel:


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

yatesja said:


> Just wondering, if its an emergency vet why are they waiting till tomorrow to do an ultrasound? Sorry dont mean to offend, some vets just make me crazy. When our Thor was sick , when we finally got him to a vet that would listen , they did xray then ultrasound within 30 minutes of our arrival. I now use them as my vet even though they are further away. Prayers for Emmie!


I don't know why they're waiting in this specific case, but I've had the experience that if the emergency vet feels comfortable that it's urgent (do soon) but not a true emergency (do right now) they will defer you to the primary vet. There can be a several hundred dollar difference in price. I know my previous dog, Laika, needed urgent (not emergent) surgery about five years ago, but the vet thought it could wait the 6 hours until the regular vet opened. It was a price difference of around 2000 dollars. If she had needed it that second, you bet we would have done it, but if it can wait without the dog being in serious risk or pain, it can be worth it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sending hugs, kisses and prayers your way...Hoping for some good news.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Make sure they do blood work, including ALT. 

Is she drooling excessively? When we were trying to determine what was wrong with Maccabee, he was extremely lethargic and drooling like a leaky faucet.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Get well soon, Emmie.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The emergency vet clinic is also the area's specialty hospital so I know Emmie's getting the best care possible. The reason for delaying the ultrasound is to ensure she has an empty GI tract (no food after midnight) and to see a different/better radiologist than who was on call today. The vet doesn't think she's in immediate crisis since she's still peeing, pooped this morning, and hasn't vomited today. After she received IV fluids she appeared a little more chipper and ate some baby food (at the vet's recommendation) when we got home. Woo hoo! Emmie's sleeping on the couch right now and we're skipping her dog training class this evening so she can rest up even more.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Keep us posted! Hope things get better quickly..poor sweet Emmie.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hugs and good vibes for Emmie and you!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Again, thanks for all the well wishes for my baby girl! To answer a few questions, her vomit has been slightly chunky with some bile and odorous, no drooling, she has been farting/smelly off and on, and she sometimes has problems jumping up on the couch whereas the rest of the time it's not a problem (this specific issue has been intermittent for months now). The vet today was very thorough and I believe ACCES _Animal Critical Care and Emergency Services_ is more competent than Emmie's normal vet for making the right diagnosis. Tomorrow morning they will try to determine if her issue is intestinal blockage or inflammation, Addison's disease, or maybe a liver shunt. Or it could be she ate something toxic, though reading up about Addison's makes me think that's a possibility. Your support is very much appreciated and valued. Thank you thank you thank you.  -Jeanne


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't have any advice to offer but just ((hugs)) to you and Emmie from me and Ozzie


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Do hope they are able to make a diagnosis very soon,so she can get on the right road to recovery.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope you get some answers this morning. Hugs to little Emmie and to you :grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> We're at the emergency vet right now. Emmie was super lethargic at home and still not eating but is acting like she feels great at the vet. Maybe she's just depressed by the weather because it was supposed to be sunny today but it's another rainy day in Seattle. Haha. The vet is concerned because she's lost 1 pound in a week. She's getting blood drawn and some IV fluids and will have an ultrsound tomorrow.


They usually perk up at the vet's office. This is a natural instinct animals have, because weak animals are more likely to fall prey to others. This is a HUGE problem with pet birds... they don't show signs of illness until they are close to death. But most animals do it to some extent. When Kodi had his impaction, he didn't look NEARLY as sick when we took him to the emergency clinic as he had seemed at home. Fortunately, and I'm not even sure why I did it, I had video taped him with my phone doing the weird behavior at home, and was able to show the vet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Again, thanks for all the well wishes for my baby girl! To answer a few questions, her vomit has been slightly chunky with some bile and odorous, no drooling, she has been farting/smelly off and on, and she sometimes has problems jumping up on the couch whereas the rest of the time it's not a problem (this specific issue has been intermittent for months now). The vet today was very thorough and I believe ACCES _Animal Critical Care and Emergency Services_ is more competent than Emmie's normal vet for making the right diagnosis. Tomorrow morning they will try to determine if her issue is intestinal blockage or inflammation, Addison's disease, or maybe a liver shunt. Or it could be she ate something toxic, though reading up about Addison's makes me think that's a possibility. Your support is very much appreciated and valued. Thank you thank you thank you.  -Jeanne


I'm so glad you took her to a more experienced vet center. Local vets are like PCP's they have to know a something about a lot of different things. (and in the case of vets, they have to know about a number of different species) So they can't have the in-depth knowledge that Board Certified Specialists have in their specific area of specialty.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> They usually perk up at the vet's office. This is a natural instinct animals have, because weak animals are more likely to fall prey to others. This is a HUGE problem with pet birds... they don't show signs of illness until they are close to death. But most animals do it to some extent. When Kodi had his impaction, he didn't look NEARLY as sick when we took him to the emergency clinic as he had seemed at home. Fortunately, and I'm not even sure why I did it, I had video taped him with my phone doing the weird behavior at home, and was able to show the vet.


Interesting, and that makes a lot of sense. My fiance had recorded some of Maccabee's unusual behavior. The vet was glad he had the video to review, since Maccabee was acting more normal at the office.

Of course, the next time I brought him in no video was needed. Maccabee was clearly seriously ill.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Interesting, and that makes a lot of sense. My fiance had recorded some of Maccabee's unusual behavior. The vet was glad he had the video to review, since Maccabee was acting more normal at the office.
> 
> Of course, the next time I brought him in no video was needed. Maccabee was clearly seriously ill.


Yeah, of course, when they get beyond a certain point they CAN'T "fake it" anymore!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Karen/Laurie - Great suggestion to take video of a sick puppy at home since an adrenaline rush at the vet's office can mask their true symptoms and behavior.

I dropped Emmie off this morning for her ultrasound and they warned me they're going to have to shave her belly to get the best view. I'm a little bummed as her hair was finally growing back after a very short haircut in January, but whatever they need to do for the best prognosis is what matters.

Good news is her stool sample from Saturday (4/20) came back negative for parasites.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The vet just called. Emmie's ultrasound came back negative for intestinal blockage; however, her adrenal glands are smaller than normal. Next step is running an ACTH stimulation test to see if she has Addison's disease.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Emmie's u der the weather*



MarinaGirl said:


> The vet just called. Emmie's ultrasound came back negative for intestinal blockage; however, her adrenal glands are smaller than normal. Next step is running an ACTH stimulation test to see if she has Addison's disease.


Glad you're finally getting some answers. Sounds like they may get to the bottom of her troubles soon. Keep us posted as we're all thinking of you and Praying for Emmie.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Poor Emmie and poor you! I imagine you're worried sick about her. I know I would be. She's young, and getting her to the vet(s) quickly, I'm sure they'll get her on the mend. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Still hoping for the best - and checking this thread often.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie was very happy to see me when I picked her up at the vet hospital this afternoon but now she's crashed out on the couch even though her BFF (a 15 month old Miniature Schnauzer) is visiting. Poor Riley is wandering around looking for some fun; normally Emmie is the ring leader with these two.

Here's more info from the discharge notes:

Abdominal ultrasound: rel NSF, small adrenals bilaterally.
Basal cortisol- 1.4 in "grey zone" indicating need for full ACTH stimulation test.
Performed after owner approval and submitted to PCL, pre sample, Cortrosyn 12.5 mg IV, post sample 1 hour later.
If not Addisonian, then consider BA testing and testing for Lyme disease given travel history.

Tomorrow, the vet is going to call me with results and to discuss next steps.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The vet also told me she thinks Emmie has luxating patellas. Bummer.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope they can figure it all out soon.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

As soon as I know what's wrong with Emmie I'm going to inform her breeder.

Here's her dam and sire's pedigree:
http://www.havanesegallery.hu/pedigree_en.php?id=28661
http://www.havanesegallery.hu/pedigree_en.php?id=28371


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

OMG! Your pup's sire parents are brother and sister (same father, different mothers)! That is no good at all! here is WIKi article about it. Your pup's sire has VERY HIGH coeficient of inbreeding. No a responsible breeder!

Inbreeding may result in a far higher phenotypic expression of deleterious recessive genes within a population than would normally be expected.[7] As a result, first-generation inbred individuals are more likely to show physical and health defects, including:

Reduced fertility both in litter size and sperm viability 
Increased genetic disorders 
Fluctuating facial asymmetry 
Lower birth rate 
Higher infant mortality 
Slower growth rate 
Smaller adult size 
Loss of immune system function 
Many individuals in the first generation of inbreeding will never live to reproduce.[8] Over time, with isolation such as a population bottleneck caused by purposeful (assortative) breeding or natural environmental factors, the deleterious inherited traits are culled.[5][6][9]

Island species are often very inbred, as their isolation from the larger group on a mainland allows natural selection to work upon their population. This type of isolation may result in the formation of race or even speciation, as the inbreeding first removes many deleterious genes, and allows expression of genes that allow a population to adapt to an ecosystem. As the adaptation becomes more pronounced the new species or race radiates from its entrance into the new space, or dies out if it cannot adapt and, most importantly, reproduce.[10]

The reduced genetic diversity that results from inbreeding may mean a species may not be able to adapt to changes in environmental conditions. Each individual will have similar immune systems, as immune systems are genetically based. Where a species becomes endangered, the population may fall below a minimum whereby the forced interbreeding between the remaining animals will result in extinction.

Natural breedings include inbreeding by necessity, and most animals only migrate when necessary. In many cases, the closest available mate is a mother, sister, grandmother, father, brother, or grandfather. In all cases, the environment presents stresses to remove those individuals who cannot survive because of illness from the population.

There was an assumption that wild populations do not inbreed; this is not what is observed in some cases in the wild. However, in species such as horses, animals in wild or feral conditions often drive off the young of both genders, thought to be a mechanism by which the species instinctively avoids some of the genetic consequences of inbreeding.[11] In general, many mammal species including humanity's closest primate relatives avoid close inbreeding possibly due to the deleterious effects


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> OMG! Your pup's sire parents are brother and sister (same father, different mothers)! That is no good at all! here is WIKi article about it. Your pup's sire has VERY HIGH coeficient of inbreeding. No a responsible breeder!


Hi Marina, I think you may have mis-read the pedigrees. The parents do NOT have the same sire as far as I can tell. I didn't go back farther in the pedigree to look more. The COI for one parent was pretty low... just over 7, while the COI for the other was significantly higher. (20-something if I remember right)


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I started a separate thread to discuss Emmie's pedigree as I think it will be an interesting discussion for newer members, myself included. Her paternal grandparents appear to be half-siblings.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

COI od sire is very high. Sire of both of his parents is Pillowtalk's Tiziano!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Please only respond to the other thread on Emmie's breeding. Her PATERNAL GRANDPARENTS share the same sire (CH Pillowtalk's Tiziano ROM), which means they're half-siblings.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Any results from the vet yet?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I just got off the phone with the vet and the ACTH stim test came back negative, which means Emmie does NOT have Addison's. This is good news but it also means we don't know what's causing her anorexia and lethargy yet. Next step is more testing - liver function/Bile Acid, urinalysis, and lyme disease.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good news, take one day at a time. Hugs.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Praying for both you & Emmie! And that the cause of her illness is diagnosed soon. She needs to get well! A positive thing that it's not Addison's. &#55357;&#56471;


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad it's not Addison's but hope they find the cause soon. We want Emmie to feel better.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Had she had any heart worm medication?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, she takes heart worm medicine every month. She started getting sick 10 days ago and that doesn't correlate to when she took her monthly dose. It's a mystery. I wonder if she could have eaten something or been exposed to a toxin versus her illness being due to a disease or infection? TBD...


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Get poop tested for intestinal parasites as well! Roki has a history of anorexia, soft stools, tummy upsets, womiting... He is almost three and half years old and all that has started when he was 6 months old pup. One day hes was eating like mad, the other he refused food. Couple of months later he became apatic, lethargic, hard to motivate, started do pee all over the house... Then he was 16 months he got some antibioitcs for laringitis and he was vaccinated two weeks later. That broke his immunity and everything went downhill... Skin condition, a bout of bad diarea, anorexia... That was two years ago. Since then he has soft stools periodically! We tested for parasites but test came negative. Week ago I was really depressed when he again got that soft, rubbery stool with lot od mucous smelling like hell... I scooped that horribe stuff into the container and went to the vet... They sent stool sample to Veterinary Insitute and it came back that he is positive for giardia and another similar bug. It came as a relief because all his symptoms were symptoms of giardia. He got Panacur and I gave him second dose today. One more to go. 
I learned that diarea is not authomatic symptom and that it might never come if dog has strong immune system. That bug can torture dog for long time because it lives in duodenum and dog has severe tummy ache, cramping, lethargy, nausea, doesn't want to eat bacause of that. Giardia infestation also causes malapsorption of fats, vitamin A and vitamin B12 from small intestine. And B12 is crucial for good health, level of energy, and functionig of the whole body! 
Now I feel in my guts that we detected the problem and that we are going in the right direction. Vet told me that it might take some time to get rid of those bugs. I am also supplementing him with lot of powerful probiotics, MSM supplement, digestive enzymes and nutritious home made meals. When I finish Panacur, I will start with coconut oil which is fantastic for fixing leaky gut!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

MarinaGirl said:


> Again, thanks for all the well wishes for my baby girl! To answer a few questions, her vomit has been slightly chunky with some bile and odorous, no drooling, she has been farting/smelly off and on, and she sometimes has problems jumping up on the couch whereas the rest of the time it's not a problem (this specific issue has been intermittent for months now). The vet today was very thorough and I believe ACCES _Animal Critical Care and Emergency Services_ is more competent than Emmie's normal vet for making the right diagnosis. Tomorrow morning they will try to determine if her issue is intestinal blockage or inflammation, Addison's disease, or maybe a liver shunt. Or it could be she ate something toxic, though reading up about Addison's makes me think that's a possibility. Your support is very much appreciated and valued. Thank you thank you thank you.  -Jeanne


I have just reread the whole tread and ralized that you described symptoms that Roki had. The sam kind of vomit, smelly farting, not jumping on the couch...


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear Roki has parasites, that's no fun for either of you. I hope he feels better soon. 

Emmie tested negative for parasites the other day so unfortunately that's not the cause of her symptoms.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

You know that in 80 percent of cases you can get false negatives? It depends on the method used!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

MarinaGirl said:


> Yes, she takes heart worm medicine every month. She started getting sick 10 days ago and that doesn't correlate to when she took her monthly dose. It's a mystery. I wonder if she could have eaten something or been exposed to a toxin versus her illness being due to a disease or infection? TBD...


 There is new research about heart worm medication it can take 3mo to show the bad effects. My sisters dog got really sick her liver enzymes went way up and she had to be put on an IV and stay in the hospital. I cant remember the brand name of the medication. You don't need heart worm medication in Seattle. It took two mo two clear it out of her system. I'll look up the brand name. Their has also been a dogie flew here in Oregon in the Salem area maybe it has gotten to Seattle. Also another thing in your area is a new strain of Parvo. They closed several dog parks a few mo back.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The bad heart worm medication is called Trifexis. Look it up its all over the internet how many dogs are getting sick from it.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie is at the vet today getting a Bile Acid test. They're also running urinalysis on the sample I brought in. Hopefully these tests will give the vets an idea on what's wrong with her.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Hang in there, Jeanne. If you feel you have a good vet that you trust, then that's what matters right now. Sounds like she's in good hands.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Really hoping for some good news!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a great team of veterinarians assisting me.  I trust their judgement and feel they're very knowledgeable and committed to figuring out what's wrong with Emmie. I picked her up at the vet this afternoon (after her BA test) and she's super cute and doing well, but it will take a couple of days to get the latest test results.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am glad they are running the bile acid test. I was going to suggest that. Please keep us posted....


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Yikes I feel terrible for you guys with sick pups,hope Emmie and Roki get better soon!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

It's Saturday and I'm still waiting for test results from Wednesday (urinalysis & bile acid test). The good news is that Emmie wanted to play with her toys this morning, which was the first time in 2 weeks that she showed interest in them and she's also eating again. She's still a little lethargic but I'm hoping she's on the road to recovery and that her sickness was something short-term and is waning.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting an update. I was actually just about to start a new thread called "How's Emmie?". I'm so glad she's interested in playing & eating. Make sure you post progress reports on her! Take care, and kisses from Kallie!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That's good news how old is she?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's hoping.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

NOTHING makes my stomach sink faster than one of our dogs appearing sick with no known reason. That is the worst - just like when one of our children get sick and we don't have an easy answer as to why or what it is. I'm so sorry Emmie has been under the weather and I hope your veterinarians figure it out soon, for both of your sakes! 

If it's allowable, you might try some boiled (skinless/boneless) chicken and rice for her appetite. It should be easy on her tummy.

Pepper sends :hug:'s and I hope that, whatever it is, it's nothing serious.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts to Emmie and hope she is back to her normal self soon.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

My fingers are crossed for you & Emmie


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How is Emmie doing"?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Suzi said:


> How is Emmie doing"?


:bump: My post never showed up on my computer did it show on yours? Does it only show up if someone else posts? If so why? I still want to know how Emmie is doing we never heard how her test results went.


----------

